# Package installed



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is a few pictures from the packages I put in this week.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking good,The fun has begun Jim


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice. If I may ask where did you get the bees from?


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

I used the same color!


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

id say that top box has seen a few moth's in its day!!! 
but good to see you got your bees going !!!!!!


----------



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

the packages came from Ga. I ordered them from local bee supplier


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

